# 10.2 can't see hdd on Hyper-V 2k8r2



## meciarz (Aug 14, 2015)

Dell server with Windows 2008R2 Hyper-V.
After the update 10.1 to 10.2, FreeBSD unfortunately did not see the disk, or anything connected the IDE or SCSI. Running Live CD identically.
Booting kernel.old (10.1) starts properly.
Does anyone know any solution?


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 16, 2015)

I haven't seen a recommendation but I did see a discussion on the FreeBSD-questions mailing list.  The thread in particular is here.  It may be worth tagging in or following along to see what the conclusion of it leads to.
https://lists.FreeBSD.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-August/267440.html


----------



## hshh (Aug 17, 2015)

Same here. All daX devices size is 0MB !!!
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE guest, Hyper-V on 2008 Host.


----------



## Alexander237 (Aug 17, 2015)

hdd became /dev/daX (in 10.0-10.1 was /dev/adaX).
Please follow instruction below to fix this
http://blog.stefcho.eu/upgrade-from-pfsense-2-1-5-to-2-2-on-hyper-v/
Or follow MS recommendations to avoid this https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn848317.aspx


----------



## hshh (Aug 17, 2015)

I am already use /dev/daX in 10.1

```
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p17 #0 r286840M

/dev/da0p3 on / (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
```


----------



## hshh (Aug 17, 2015)

According to 10.1-RELEASE `dmesg`:


```
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Virtual HD 1.1.0> ATA-8 device
ada0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, PIO 65536bytes)
ada0: 20479MB (41942880 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
da0 at blkvsc0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Msft Virtual Disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 20480MB (41943040 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 2610C)
```

But there is only one HDD in VM.


```
# camcontrol devlist
<Virtual HD 1.1.0>                 at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<Msft Virtual CD/ROM 1.0>          at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
<Msft Virtual Disk 1.0>            at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,da0)
```


----------



## Alexander237 (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you successful with clean 10.2 install on Win2008 r2 HyperV? If no-this is subject for PR.

If yes, do you see difference in /etc/fstab for 10.1 and 10.2 on the same VM?


----------



## meciarz (Aug 18, 2015)

In latest update of 10.1-RELEASE, device name was changed from ada to da

```
camcontrol devlist
```
 succesfully show hdd
	
	



```
<Msft Virtual CD/ROM 1.0>  at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,cd0)
<Msft Virtual Disk 1.0>  at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,da0)
<Msft Virtual Disk 1.0>  at scbus2 target 1 lun 0 (pass2,da1)
```
After doing reboot with upgraded new kernel and modules, there are about 20 "empty" devices da*

```
<    >                  at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass1)
<    >                  at scbus1 target 0 lun 1 (da2,pass3)
<    >                  at scbus1 target 1 lun 0 (da1,pass2)
<    >                  at scbus1 target 1 lun 1 (da5,pass6)
etc
```
So now I had boot kernel.old (10.1-RELEASE-p16) with working hdd as da0


----------



## hshh (Aug 18, 2015)

Works fine on Win2012 host, only a bug on 2008r2.


----------

